# Guitar transcription



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys.

I'd like to write/transcribe some piano pieces for a friend who plays electric guitar but I don't know this instrument and I like to know where I can find info about the possibilites (what you can do and what you can't) of the guitar.

Thank you!


----------

